# old arc audio logo



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

So I came across a couple old arc2100cxl's. my question is, the logo is slightly different than what I'm used to seeing. It has a taller arch with a ball on the end. Does anyone remember this logo?


----------



## nickpsd (Apr 30, 2012)

Yup, got a few that have that logo on them. They where the first of the first for Arc Audio


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey thanks buddy, that logo had me thrown off a bit. Never seen it before. I would imagine the guts are the same as later models. Excited to try them out. So what year would you guess their from?


----------

